# Help horse can't or won't CANTER on left rein



## hayleymitch (29 April 2008)

ANY IDEAS !!!!!!!!
I am really struggleing to get Bud to canter on his left rein on the lunge and when riding him.
On the right rein he is fine and goes straight into right canter.
When asked on the left rein he just gives you right canter all the time the only time he can get left canter on the lunge is if he bunny hops into it, bucks into it or takes a big stride into it, and then keeps it but just unbalanced.
When i am riding him i have tried alot of different ways to help him get left canter, but the only way he seems to be able to do it is if you put a pole out or a small jump and hope he lands on the left leg and then keep him going but he really struggles to bend and most of the time when u ask him to trot again he will change legs as he is coming down to trot.

He is only still a baby he is nearly 4 but in all other gaits he is well balanced and going really well it's only this canter i am struggleing with.
Anyone any ideas please !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	








Thanks


----------



## CastleMouse (29 April 2008)

Have you had his back and teeth checked recently?


----------



## helenhorse (29 April 2008)

as you can probably predict what im going to say, he is only 4 so maybe start working him in walk and trot, just to get the accuracy off your leg and into your hand and seat. Get him listening to all your aids both heel, hand and seat. Do alot of transition, clearly shifting your weight but keep your body upright and in the centre only use your seat bones. And then on the right rein(his best rein) when asking for canter, sit right back, leen on your inside seat bone, keep your body posture still and upright, inside leg on the girth outside leg back, hands held quietly and up, open inside rein and nudge boom outside leg into canter. keep this going from K to M going large. back to trot at C change rein at M, trot down to K and really ride him into the corner, open left inside rein. Outside leg back, inside seat bone sitting deap and hard, body straight look to the left and boom into left lead with outside leg.

you can also do this with a pole or little jump so you can guarantee the leg change is correct and work on your poosition over it so that he knows when there isnt a pole on the floor, he can relate to your aids...you could then proceed onto pole work in left canter to balance him. only attempt this for a short while and then go back to trot exercises to rewards.
hope that makes some sense lol!


----------



## hayleymitch (29 April 2008)

thanks helenhorse did make sence but i have tried everything u just said it is like he just cant physically do it.
And like i say he is fantastic in walk and trot listens to my leg, hand and seat, he is very good 4 his age he does leg yields, shoulder in's and fantastic at his transitions apart from this left canter.


----------



## teapot (29 April 2008)

Ask for outside bend, rather than inside bend.

What you'll find is that especially on a baby, if you ask for too much inside bend, he'll just run and fall to the outside, thus striking off with the incorrect lead. If you ask for outside bend, you'll be providing the support there so that the only way he can run is onto the correct lead

Sounds stupid but it works. Also cantering as soon as you hit the outside track after leg yielding from the 3/4 line outwards is a good one. Sprialling down onto a 10/15m circle then leg yield out and ask as quickly as poss. Will engage his hind legs more thus making canter easier


----------



## hayleymitch (29 April 2008)

I havent had his teeth checked yet this yr, and yes he has had his back checked recently i think this could be the problem.
He twisted his pelvis about 9 months ago messing about bucking in the field and went to see mark windsor who put it back for him and went for the last check up 2 months just to check it had stayed in place which it had done and he said it is absolutly fine now.
Also had his back checked and no problems there at all.
The only thing i could think of that when he twisted his pelvis it was easier for him to canter on the right leg in left canter and now it is just getting him out of doing it now his pelvis is back to normal,if that makes sence.


----------



## hayleymitch (29 April 2008)

thanks teapot good advise makes sence i will try what u said tomorrow with using the leg yield,i do try and have alot of outside bend to get it but still doesnt work, plus its very hard isnt it with a baby.
Will keep trying i wont let him win 
Thanks


----------



## suzyseymour (29 April 2008)

I have a young mare who I am having the same problem with.  My new instructor has had me doing the same as Teapot suggested, the only extra thing that I do is once she is cantering, when I turn her to the inside I put more weight than usual to the inside to help her balance.


----------



## helenhorse (29 April 2008)

it makes sense actually that hes refusing to go on the left leg if hes fractured his pelvis..does he swish his tail vigerously when your asking for the canter or does he stagger or put his ears back?? this could be a sign that he cant actually physically do it, he might be in pain.
other than that, as someone stated above, a great exercise to try would be to leg yeild onto the track and then ask for the canter when you get on the track.


----------



## hayleymitch (29 April 2008)

he swishes his tail all the time anyway, no different when asking for canter, and doesnt tend to put his ears back, will try the leg yielding exercise tomorrow n let ya know how i get on.
He shouldnt be in pain cause like i said he has been checked by both the chiro and vet and pelvis back to normal, and dosnt act as if he is, he is a very happy and trying little chap.
thanks


----------



## cpendle (29 April 2008)

I think it's just a baby thing.  Loads of youngsters find one rein easier than the other.  My nearly 5 year old will still strike off incorrectly on the right rein.

One exercise which I find really helps is to change the rein across the diagnal from right rein to left rein and ask for left canter the moment you hit the track.

Good luck, but don't get to fixated on it - as that just makes things worse (I'm speaking from experience!!)


----------

